# Ram Air carb



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Im reading the book Million-Dollar Muscle Cars and it states a 1969 four speed GTO with a Ram Air engine had a special carburetor. This carb is very hard to find and if you could find one expect to pay no less than $3000 for one. What is so special with this carb? I assume it was the Ram Air IV only? There is another reference to this carb calling it a 273 carb.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For 1969, a Rochester Quadrajet stamped with number 7029*273* would have been used only on a Ram Air IV with manual transmission. Anything that was unique and coded specifically for the Ram Air IV would be a rare part, and expensive, just because of that. I'm not aware that there was anything exceedingly special about that particular carb, performance-wise, other than the fact it would have been calibrated for the Ram Air IV.

A similar situation exists with QJets that were specific to the 455 SD. They're rated at 800 cfm, and have a some other features that are unique to that carb (distinctively large bowl vent, adjustable air bleed for the main metering system, special calibration). Those too are very expensive if you can find them at all.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In the past 2 months, a 1970 California spec Ram Air IV q-jet carburetor _CORE_ (needed a complete overhaul) sold on ebay for $4550. A guy on the pyforum bought it. When taken to task over the outrageous price he paid, he justified it by saying that it was the only piece needed to complete his '70 Judge, which he paid very little for years ago, and the original carb had been lost/stolen. So, to him, it was worth it. It's all about the rarity, and the importance of "correctness" to the owner. To me, it's way off base, but my reality is probably different: I'm not rich, and I don't own 100 point show cars.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

You mean not everyone owns a 100 point car? Boy, times really are tough out there. Thank God I live in Texas where we all have oil wells in our backyards. I'll just saddle up the filly and go get another glass of that black gold and see him plus raise him another pint. 

:rofl:


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

I recently came into owning one of these and am having it restored and found this old thread while searching for information. My carb guy told me he hasn't seen one of these in 15 years. The guy who built the motor the carb is on told me he built the SR RAiV motor for drag racing by purchasing parts over the counter at his local Pontiac dealer back in 70-71'. As for the carb he said its jetted and metered for the intake runner lengths on the RA iv intake, tuned for the intake so he told me not to change anything, just rebuild it exactly the same so that's what i'm doing. I did not know these things were so hard to find so I guess im pleased with it, it's like a "unicorn" lol. I'll run it for awhile and see how it does next summer.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

clevelandpartsguy said:


> I recently came into owning one of these and am having it restored and found this old thread while searching for information. My carb guy told me he hasn't seen one of these in 15 years. The guy who built the motor the carb is on told me he built the SR RAiV motor for drag racing by purchasing parts over the counter at his local Pontiac dealer back in 70-71'. As for the carb he said its jetted and metered for the intake runner lengths on the RA iv intake, tuned for the intake so he told me not to change anything, just rebuild it exactly the same so that's what i'm doing. I did not know these things were so hard to find so I guess im pleased with it, it's like a "unicorn" lol. I'll run it for awhile and see how it does next summer.


Should run nice. Nice find.
That carb number would be for 1969 L67 (RA IV) manual transmission applications.
For others that find this thread in their searches.....the "273" carbs existed in 1968, 1969 and 1970.

According to the published info:
In 68, applications for the 7028273 carb are late RA I manual transmission and all RA II manual transmission cars.
In 69, the RA III manual trans models received the 7028273 (XX) carb while RA IV manual trans cars received 7029273 (XB) carb.
In 70, the RA III, RA IV and 455 w/RA all received the 7040273 (WC) carb when manual transmission is chosen.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Should run nice. Nice find.
> That carb number would be for 1969 L67 (RA IV) manual transmission applications.
> For others that find this thread in their searches.....the "273" carbs existed in 1968, 1969 and 1970.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shake-N-Bake! that's some good information. You've been a great source of info for me on this motor, this 29273 XB carb is off that motor you helped me identify a few months ago with the SR 614 heads on it. I managed to find the original owners name off old registration slips and found his telephone number doing an online white-pages search. I left a message and never expected the guy to call me back. To my surprise a week later the fine old gentleman returned my call and he talked to me for an hour about how he would go to the Pontiac dealer and buy RA iv parts back in the day. Since he built the SR RAiv motor in 70-71, and the carb is dated 69' he probably just bought the carb from another drag-racer, I did not ask him. So, I posted these pictures just for others to see that these things are out there.:grin2:


----------



## toms 65 (Mar 2, 2019)

I have just picked up and intake and carb. for my 65 Lemans and found it to be an automatic ram air number 7029270. Is there anyone that would be interested in it for their car or should I just run it on my driver . The thing works great but would need restored. https://photos.app.goo.gl/pALKQKTyZfhVVq959


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Whats date code and how much are you looking for carb?


----------



## toms 65 (Mar 2, 2019)

I am unsure of a price or if I should hang on to it . Looking online the prices are crazy money but to someone needing it it may be sold . I believe it is a factory replacement if I am reading the date code as 1004 as the pictures showed (if the link works ) 100th day of 74?


----------

